# Warning! Scam!!



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a scam, ladies...don't fall for it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://[URL=http://www.putfile.com/...tfile.com/thumb/7/19711202462.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## capt dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Dangerous too. Needs some padding near the testing platform, and clear glasses for best inspection results!


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a boob already in da box!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

Coffee all over my keyboard...


----------



## dingle (Jul 16, 2008)

Are those beer googles that man is wearing??


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang it Rich...wish i would have read this an hour earlier....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Just kiddin.


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG!   <wiping off keyboard and monitor>


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL...


----------



## supervman (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm just really upset I didn't think of it first !


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 16, 2008)

You would think someone with PERV in their name Would have thought of it!!!!


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








What's su for?


----------



## daddio (Jul 16, 2008)

DAD?????!!!!!!!  THIS IS TO DANG FUNNY!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 16, 2008)

There are places that just might work!


----------



## dingle (Jul 16, 2008)

The New York state fair may be one of them.


----------



## seboke (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I've been to a couple of em!


----------

